# The Late Late show Band and what it costs.



## thedaras (6 Nov 2009)

The band that are on the Late Late show,( used to be on Tubridy tonight) must be paid a lot for their Friday night stint on the show.

I know they do weddings etc and obviously lost  work on Fridays due to their late late show commitment.

My point is that Id be very surprised if they didnt get a least 3 to 4 grand(minimum) for the Late Late.

Now thats a lot of money coming out of the taxpayers pockets.
So why have them there at all?

They are brilliant,but do we really need  a full band to do a jingle every now and then on the show?

Can we afford this kind of expense ?

Why dont RTE have up and coming bands that would be more than happy to do that gig for free and getting them exposure?

If they got 4k a week ,thats 16k a month which adds up over ten months to 160K!!!

Id say they played about 20 seconds of jingles and perhaps one song,lets give them the benifit of the doubt and say they play for 15 minutes on the late late.Now that would work out at approx 266 euro a MINUTE!!


----------



## Pique318 (6 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> They are brilliant,


Excuse me ?

Their sad pathetic attempt to emulate Dave Lettermans band is really quite cringeworthy.

Sack them now and save us from their belief that they in some way have reflected fame from being on the Late Late.


----------



## thedaras (7 Nov 2009)

Touche...


----------



## ninsaga (7 Nov 2009)

yep - they are rubbish - totally naff


----------



## Teatime (7 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> They are brilliant,but do we really need a full band to do a jingle every now and then on the show?


 
I find them boring and annoying. They should go - it should be Brian Lenihan's number 1 priority...


----------



## northsideboy (7 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> My point is that Id be very surprised if they didnt get a least 3 to 4 grand(minimum) for the Late Late.



Thats a considerable multiple of what the band gets. Maybe you should check your facts a little better in future.


----------



## GarBow (7 Nov 2009)

northsideboy said:


> Thats a considerable multiple of what the band gets. Maybe you should check your facts a little better in future.


 
I don't think _thedaras _mentioned any facts? Just an opinion.

Do you know how much they get per show?


----------



## thedaras (7 Nov 2009)

*


northsideboy said:



			Thats a considerable multiple of what the band gets. Maybe you should check your facts a little better in future.
		
Click to expand...

*

Perhaps you could take the time to read the original post says before you jump in with snide remarks..

You stated that is a "considerable multiple " of what the band gets,so you obviously know the facts..why dont you enlighten us ?

The point is that the country is going down the toilet and I question the need to have a band at considerable cost to the taxpayer to play a few jingles on the late late show every friday night for approx ten months of the year.

Perhaps a solution would be to get them to record the jingles and get royalties for it.


----------



## thedaras (7 Nov 2009)

GarBow said:


> I don't think _thedaras _mentioned any facts? Just an opinion.
> 
> Do you know how much they get per show?


 
Thanks you are right,I didnt but there you go some people cant see the wood for the trees...


----------



## thedaras (7 Nov 2009)

Teatime said:


> I find them boring and annoying. They should go - it should be Brian Lenihan's number 1 priority...


 
I dunno about it being a priority,but then again neither would 
expenses have been at one time..every little bit helps..


----------



## northsideboy (7 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> Perhaps you could take the time to read the original post says before you jump in with snide remarks..
> 
> You stated that is a "considerable multiple " of what the band gets,so you obviously know the facts..why dont you enlighten us ?
> .



You seem well capable of the snide remarks yourself so. I know that the Late Late does NOT pay high rates for musicians. I don't comment here on what I don't know.


----------



## Lex Foutish (7 Nov 2009)

Is the Late Late Show's band's guitarist Jimmy Smyth from The Bogey Boys? And is Jimmy Smyth a sister of Gloria who tortured us for years with her version of "One Day At A Time?" 

I heard that question debated in a pub one night years ago.


----------



## thedaras (7 Nov 2009)

northsideboy said:


> You seem well capable of the snide remarks yourself so. I know that the Late Late does NOT pay high rates for musicians. I don't comment here on what I don't know.[/quote
> 
> You are making a statement of fact and giving absolutly no evidence! Which in fairness is highly unusual on AAM.
> 
> ...


----------



## mathepac (7 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> ... would you be a professional musician by any chance?


If the answer is "yes" then it's more than can be said for Tubridy's Twangers or whatever they are called; they're pretty appalling IMHO, but then so is Tubridy.


----------



## thedaras (7 Nov 2009)

mathepac said:


> If the answer is "yes" then it's more than can be said for Tubridy's Twangers or whatever they are called; they're pretty appalling IMHO, but then so is Tubridy.


 
..Regardless of how good ,bad ,indifferent the band are ,the issue I have is the cost.

Having looked at some websites and from what I can gather,(bearing in mind that its the internet.)..the prices for a wedding were 5.000 euro and apparently are now around 3.500 euro,and thats for just two and a half hours in some cases...


----------



## Complainer (8 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> The band that are on the Late Late show,( used to be on Tubridy tonight) must be paid a lot for their Friday night stint on the show.
> 
> I know they do weddings etc and obviously lost  work on Fridays due to their late late show commitment.
> 
> My point is that Id be very surprised if they didnt get a least 3 to 4 grand(minimum) for the Late Late.


I'd be more worried at the €15k a week that Tubridy gets for interviewing other RTE heads and his FF relatives.


----------



## thedaras (8 Nov 2009)

Yes but there are a lot of other expenses that all add up,like hiring a four/five man band to play every friday night.

These things tend to get overlooked like the TDs expenses,untill someone highlights it.

In a way the payments to the so called RTE stars are out there in the public domain,but other things go unmentioned and everything needs to be looked at.


----------



## Lex Foutish (8 Nov 2009)

Lads, enough of this foolishness! Will somebody please answer my questions!


----------



## Purple (8 Nov 2009)

Complainer said:


> I'd be more worried at the €15k a week that Tubridy gets for interviewing other RTE heads and his FF relatives.



Indeed, guilt by association, how fair and balanced.
Maybe it's just to balance all the "stickeys" doing the rest of the jobs?


----------



## micmclo (8 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> Yes but there are a lot of other expenses that all add up,like hiring a four/five man band to play every friday night.



I don't know their rate.
But the producer could probably get away with slashing it, after all that band get to perform on a national show. Now that's mega publicity and it'll generate a lot of business for their other bookings.

A decent and up and coming band would do it for free if they knew it would launch them into hundreds of thousands of households. Sign them to a contract for one season,

Now you may reply you won't get anyone good to work for free or very little
I'm sure the producers could get someone just as good as the current band


----------



## thedaras (8 Nov 2009)

micmclo said:


> I don't know their rate.
> But the producer could probably get away with slashing it, after all that band get to perform on a national show. Now that's mega publicity and it'll generate a lot of business for their other bookings.
> 
> A decent and up and coming band would do it for free if they knew it would launch them into hundreds of thousands of households. Sign them to a contract for one season,
> ...


 
Plus one ..
Im sure many bands would propably pay RTE to get a chance to such exposure!!


----------



## Deas (9 Nov 2009)

Some history behind the move - Tubridy did not want to loose his band when he moved and there was some negotiation to get RTE to agree to the move (from Tribune, 26 July):

Station bosses have agreed to Tubridy's wish that the Camembert Quartet move with him from his Saturday night show but have insisted the group drop their name.

Led by writer and Liveline regular Clint Valour (aka Paddy Cullivan), The Camembert Quartet had a starring role in five series of Tubridy Tonight. However, from September they will simply be known as the house band on the Late Late Show.

"One of the innovations in the forthcoming season of the Late Late Show will be a live band," an RTE source told the Sunday Tribune. "People will recognise them immediately as the five members of The Camembert Quartet but they won't be appearing under that name. This is because the message we are sending out is that this is going to be the Late Late Show, not Tubridy Tonight on a Friday."

The move will bring to an end RTE's bizarre practice of hiring session musicians on the Late Late Show to mime behind guest performers.

"It make sense to have a backing band available on the Late Late Show if a guest wants to perform but also to warm up the audience before the show. We hope it will add to the atmosphere," the RTE source added.


----------



## thedaras (9 Nov 2009)

Hiring session musicians on the late late to mime behind guest performers??

Im sure I have seen performers on and they dont use the late late band,so cant see how this makes sense.

Wonder does it mean that if they have a guest on and that guest wants to sing but hadnt intended too,then there is a band available?

If so ,its another "just in case" that the taxpayers are forking out for.


----------



## lightswitch (9 Nov 2009)

I dont mind tubridy doing the late late, but I really hate that band.  I particularly hate having to look at them, yuck!


----------



## thedaras (9 Nov 2009)

.
Really not bothered about who the band are,so its not personal to the late late band,in fact I think they are really good.

Can taxpayers afford the luxury of a band on the late late show.


----------



## Firefly (9 Nov 2009)

thedaras said:


> They are brilliant


 
+1 .. Can't wait to get their Greatest Hits for Xmas


----------



## mathepac (9 Nov 2009)

Firefly said:


> ... Can't wait to get their Greatest Hits for Xmas


It'll be their Greatest Hit - and they have yet to record it.


----------



## Megan (10 Nov 2009)

"I know they do weddings etc and obviously lost work on Fridays due to their late late show commitment."

Surely the move to Friday night will mean more work for them as a wedding band on a Saturday night. Aren't there more weddings on Saturdays then Fridays?


----------



## bren1916 (11 Nov 2009)

Who in the name of God would want that crowd to spoil their wedding day?!


----------



## foxylady (11 Nov 2009)

We hired this band for a xmas party a couple of years ago and they cost 2.5k plus vat for 2 hours, but have to say they were brilliant and the dance floor was full the whole time


----------



## Pique318 (12 Nov 2009)

foxylady said:


> they cost 2.5k plus vat for 2 hours,


Holy Shmoley !


----------



## foxylady (17 Nov 2009)

Pique318 said:


> Holy Shmoley !


 

I know, nice work if you can get it -  eh


----------



## mathepac (17 Nov 2009)

foxylady said:


> I know, nice work if you can get it -  eh


Are you from Canadia as well?

Personally I couldn't afford to work for 2.5k plus VAT for 2 hours, I'd lose too much money.


----------



## TRS30 (18 Nov 2009)

> We hired this band for a xmas party a couple of years ago and they cost 2.5k plus vat for 2 hours, but have to say they were brilliant and the dance floor was full the whole time


 
Was this a work xmas party? If so, did you work in the PS at the time?


----------

